# First day doing Lyft



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Yesterday was my first day driving for Lyft. Found out I was approved midday, so this isn't even a full day. I ran Uber at the same time and just took the first call that came in.

Things I liked
- All but one rider was standing on the street waiting. 
- Everyone tipped!!!
- Lyft is 0% commission right now, so the whole $72 is mine. Steak and lobster for diner please. 
- The app has a button that automatically drops the pickup address into Waze. (same as Sidecar)
- Riders can list the drop off location in the request for more easy Waze interface action.
- You get pics of the riders. OK it's their Facebook profile pic, but a pic nonetheless. 
- Way less drivers than Uber on the map means I covered a larger area.

Things I didn't like
- Have to turn off Bluetooth to hear the ping. Missed one request due to this. (Same as Sidecar)
- The ping is very "easy listening" and doesn't get your attention like Uber's
- Lyft riders complaining about Uber drivers (oops)


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

That's an impressive tip ratio. But keep in mind that $1 indicated the Lyft standard bonus, not a tip. Interestingly in my experience thus far, less than half of lyft riders tip even though there is a button, the buttons to give a rating and close the deal are a lot bigger and tip is easily overlooked.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

As Seinfeld already said, $1.00 in the tip column is the Lyft spring driver bonus. Anything above $1.00 though is a real tip, so your tip ratio is actually very good. Also on your daily report the Prime Time tips (Surge) will show up in that column as well. The number will be green if it was a Prime Time tip or if a Prime Time tip is part of the number.

Lyft just rolled out yesterday or day before a new version of the screen the rider sees at the end of the ride. The new screen includes an easier more clear way to tip. I hope my tip ratio goes up to look like yours. Nice job!

Oh, and I love your featured 5 star review at the top.


----------



## ballyhoo (May 27, 2014)

You must be really funny UC. I've gotten those tips in cash from Uber riders, but never Lyft riders. Good job!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

TIPS!

good feedback / info on Lyft, I like the automatic feed into Waze, THAT would be awesome on the Uber platform.... come on Uber, get with it!


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> TIPS!
> 
> good feedback / info on Lyft, I like the automatic feed into Waze, THAT would be awesome on the Uber platform.... come on Uber, get with it!


The Uber phone should come with Waze.

Here are my day two stats. I also had a killer day on the Uber side. Driving with both on is the only way to go.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I see you got some Prime Time there at the end of the shift. Nice.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

U C, where is your lyft driver referral link so you get paid for future "multitaskers"?


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> U C, where is your lyft driver referral link so you get paid for future "multitaskers"?


Here is my referral link. Took like 10 minutes navigating their driver site to find it. 
http://lft.to/1oBhoaW


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

UC. If you used my referral link, I wish they would pay me a percentage of your earnings instead of the $250.00 bonus.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> UC. If you used my referral link, I wish they would pay me a percentage of your earnings instead of the $250.00 bonus.


I'll be at that 50 trip mark soon enough.


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

The guy that referred me says Lyft is backed up on the referral bonus. I think he might be just trying to avoid paying me the $50 of it he promised. Anyone know about this? I'm unable to get the Lyft facebook groups to work and thus far Lyft email support is as slow and meaningless as Uber. 

I have been regularly making $25+ an hour driving Lyft though!


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I can't get the Lyft FB link to work either.


----------



## Jay2714 (Jun 12, 2014)

http://lft.to/1mN9O8M


----------



## Jay2714 (Jun 12, 2014)

Here you guys go thags my link hopefully you guys will use just started with both uber and lyft really like lyft promotion no commission


----------

